# Boxship California Senator closed DP World warves in Sydney with leaking chem contain



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Half of Sydney's Port Botany container terminal, DP World section of the wharves, was shut down at about 0100 LT May 14

More...


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

If the ship 'California Senator' is anything like the real California senators, it's crap...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

It's a box ship. Isn't the problem caused by the shippers (the people who filled and sealed the box), rather than the ship or the shipowners?


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Ron Stringer said:


> It's a box ship. Isn't the problem caused by the shippers (the people who filled and sealed the box), rather than the ship or the shipowners?


 Was going for the irony...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

jamesgpobog said:


> Was going for the irony...


Can't be so. Everyone tells me that Americans don't do irony (even though we get to see their presidential candidates on TV).


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Ron Stringer said:


> Can't be so. Everyone tells me that Americans don't do irony (even though we get to see their presidential candidates on TV).


 Yeah, we do it. We're just selectively receptive when it's pointed out about us by others...


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

jamesgpobog said:


> Yeah, we do it. We're just selectively receptive when it's pointed out about us by others...


Steely, huh? (Thumb)
barrinoz.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

barrinoz said:


> Steely, huh? (Thumb)
> barrinoz.


Hey, it's hard to let go of the Ugly American thing, you know? B\)


----------

